# Welches Grafiktablett



## obtfusi (28. November 2009)

Hy!

Möchte einer Freundin zu Weihnachten gerne ein Grafiktablett schenken! Jetzt gibts auf Geizhals ne rießen Auswahl an Grafiktabletts (http://geizhals.at/?cat=pads)

Welches davon könnt ihr empfehlen? Bzw. worauf soll ich acht geben?

lg


----------



## ink (28. November 2009)

Moin
Es kommt drauf an:
Wie hoch ist dein Budget?
Was macht die Freundin damit?
Wie groß solls sein?
Welchen Bildschirm hat sie?
...
Aber grundsätzlich solltest du darauf achten dass du eine hohe Abtastrate hast, die Verarbeitung stimmt etc.
Die Wacom-Produkte kann ich da empfehlen zB. bei kleinen Illustrationen reicht da da Bamboo Pen & Touch (was auch nebenbei viel Spaß macht) oder aber das A5 Intous 4 (oder das 3er).
Wenn du es dicke hast greif zum A4 oder eben gleich das Cintiq 

Grüße


----------



## chmee (28. November 2009)

Kleiner Tip : Das Wacom Intuos3 A5 hab ich bei *bay für knapp 60Eur abgegriffen. Angesichts des damaligen Neupreises von etwa 300Eur ein Schnäppchen.

mfg chmee


----------



## obtfusi (28. November 2009)

Danke!

Also die Freundin ist komplett neu in dem Bereich. Sie kann gut Zeichnen, macht es bisher aber nur auf Papier und auf Leinwänden. Quasi oldscool . Möchte ihr gerne so ein Tablett schenken +Lerndvd für Illustrator, Photoshop und ArtRage (falls es da überhaupt was gibt) sowie ein paar Bücher.


----------

